# عمالقة التصميم ،، نود أخذ استشاراتكم حول التصميم ..!



## al3essa (1 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
حبايبنا هذا منزل يقام على أرض 20 * 30 = 600 م2 على شارعين

جنوبي وغربي 20 على الغربي و30 على الجنوبي ..

الشارع الجنوبي عرضه 10م والغربي 15م ..

في شمال مدينة الرياض 

لا أطيل عليكم فالتصميم مكون من دور ضيافة و3 غرف نوم خاصة بالدور 
و3 شقق مستقلة ،، شقة في الدور الأول وشقتين في الدور الثاني ..

وإليكم التصميم وأريد استشارتكم فيه ، وآرائكم وتعديلاتكم لكي أعتمده من قبل المهندس ..

وشكراً لكل من خدم المسلمين ، ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول (( أحب الناس إلى الله أنفعهم )) ..



الدور الأول ..







الدور الثاني ..


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (1 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
تم تعديل حجم الصور حتى تكون واضحه من المتصفح بكاملها ،، والسؤال الاساسي هو رضاك عن التصميم ،، بالنسبة للمعماريين يظهر انه بالامكان تصميم مبنى يوفي بالمتطلبات الموجودة (اربع وحدات سكنية هباره عن فيلا أمامية وثلاث شقق خلفية) ، المداخل غير متوافقه مع إتجاهات الشوراع ،، ويظهر ان المصمم إما مساعد مهندس يعرف في البناء ولا يملك حس المعماري ، او مهندس غير معماري ، وكلاهما لا يخدمان التصميم.
أخي الكريم / أنت ستدفع على بناء المشروع مبلغ كبير ، بالاضافة الى المبالغ التي دفعتها على شراء الارض ، وأنصحك بما نصحك به زملائي في موضوع آخر لك ، أن تتوجه لمهندس معماري متمرس وتطلب منه التصميم ، وان لا تبخل على التصميم بإعتباره الاساس في عملية البناء كلها ،، واترك عنك المحاولات التي ربما تكون مضيعة للمال والوقت.
مع تحياتي وتقديري.


----------



## al3essa (2 أبريل 2010)

فيصل الشريف قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
> تم تعديل حجم الصور حتى تكون واضحه من المتصفح بكاملها ،، والسؤال الاساسي هو رضاك عن التصميم ،، بالنسبة للمعماريين يظهر انه بالامكان تصميم مبنى يوفي بالمتطلبات الموجودة (اربع وحدات سكنية هباره عن فيلا أمامية وثلاث شقق خلفية) ، المداخل غير متوافقه مع إتجاهات الشوراع ،، ويظهر ان المصمم إما مساعد مهندس يعرف في البناء ولا يملك حس المعماري ، او مهندس غير معماري ، وكلاهما لا يخدمان التصميم.
> أخي الكريم / أنت ستدفع على بناء المشروع مبلغ كبير ، بالاضافة الى المبالغ التي دفعتها على شراء الارض ، وأنصحك بما نصحك به زملائي في موضوع آخر لك ، أن تتوجه لمهندس معماري متمرس وتطلب منه التصميم ، وان لا تبخل على التصميم بإعتباره الاساس في عملية البناء كلها ،، واترك عنك المحاولات التي ربما تكون مضيعة للمال والوقت.
> مع تحياتي وتقديري.




أخي الغالي ،

أولا ً أشكرك على تحجيم الصور ..
ثانياً أشكركم لإسدائكم النصيحة الأولى بالذهاب لمهندس وها أنا ذهبت لمركز استشارات هندسية في مدينة الرياض ودفعت مثل ما يدفع أي شخص على هندسة منزله ..

أخي ألاحظ أنك انتقدت من دون أن تعطي أخطاء في التصميم .. هذا التصميم قبل الاعتماد النهائي حتى استفيدمن وجهة نظركم .. والفكرة هي خمس وحدات سكنية وليس اربع وحدات ..

لم أفهم نقطة المداخل ليست على التجاهات الصحيحة كيف ؟؟

أتمنى أن تعطيني النقاط التي لا حظت الخلل فيها .. وشكراً ..


----------



## al3essa (2 أبريل 2010)

الواجهة الرئيسية باتجاه الشارع الغربي .. الآن فهمت مقصودك ،، متوافقة لكن أدخالي للصورة هو الملبس ..


----------



## al3essa (3 أبريل 2010)

من الغرائب ،


حبايبنا ، أريد آرائكم فسوف أعتمد التصميم لا تبخلو بأي معلومة ..!!


يامشرفي القسم وزواره أفيدونا مأجورين..


----------



## architect4ever (3 أبريل 2010)

اخي العزيز ...يبدو انك مقتنع بالتصميم مع وجود العديد من المشاكل الكبيرة بة ..لذلك اعطيك رايي الشخصي ...بإعادة التصميم ..باللجوء لمهندس متخصص

أخوك ..م.محمد جمال
www.mgamal9000.jeeran.com


----------



## al3essa (21 أبريل 2010)

ممكن توضح ما هي المشاكل الكبيرة يا مهندسي الكبير
..


----------

